# She Scoots



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I love Harry’s skiffs so sweet!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Dben said:


> Pretty happy with this setup.
> 
> View attachment 175636


It looks like it needs wheelie bars and the truck is awesome as well.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

It looks like it really needs me to take it to the boat ramp! Such simplistic, and functional beauty! Love Harry's skiffs.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Was super cool to see Harry’s shop. He’s a pretty darn good cook also.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

What kind of numbers are you seeing?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. I miss my Spear.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Blake.Dixon said:


> What kind of numbers are you seeing?


Still breaking the motor in. It has a 60hp and a 16p SCB. I weigh around 155 and with a light load I may still see redline. Just based upon what I’ve seen pinning it for a few seconds. Maybe 41-43. Obviously I still need to play around with it.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Does that thing have a drag chute?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That platform would scare me, but I'm old and unstable now.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Sublime said:


> That platform would scare me, but I'm old and unstable now.


I think the wide angle pic makes the engine/platform look taller and larger than it really is proportional to the boat.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Your first pic is what I think heaven looks like. 
A truck I can fix, trees, no people, and a nice flats boat. 
Mind you, where i live its all newer vehicles, (many electric), no boats and the trees have homeless in them.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

matauman said:


> Your first pic is what I think heaven looks like.
> A truck I can fix, trees, no people, and a nice flats boat.
> Mind you, where i live its all newer vehicles, (many electric), no boats and the trees have homeless in them.


Wow. Thanks! Country living and old trucks have their benefits. But it ain’t always sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree with the guys 👍👍 Love me some regular Cab😍🍻 there was a boat in that picture? 😁


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> I agree with the guys 👍👍 Love me some regular Cab😍🍻 there was a boat in that picture? 😁


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Dben said:


> View attachment 175665


1995 or so?


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> 1995 or so?


Exactly. 1995 7.5, C6


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Dben said:


> Exactly. 1995 7.5, C6


I'm still running my 1995 Ford Ranger splash, that I bought new. I really wanted one of those larger trucks, but I was poor and 21 years old.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

7.5 ? I know the made a 7.3 diesel now they got the 7.3 Gasser Godzilla 🐲 

That 7.3 was very reliable thirsty but reliable, then that 6.0 took ford to the cleaners 🙄 6.4 much improved crazy power with a few bolt on mods 👍6.7 to be debated 🤔


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> 7.5 ? I know the made a 7.3 diesel now they got the 7.3 Gasser Godzilla 🐲
> 
> That 7.3 was very reliable thirsty but reliable, then that 6.0 took ford to the cleaners 🙄 6.4 much improved crazy power with a few bolt on mods 👍6.7 to be debated 🤔


Yep, 7.5L 460ci gas


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh yeah 👍 ive had the 360 and 400 but my Buddy has a 460 built that thing was fun and sounded sweet....

I should have known it was a gasser when i seen C-6 👍


----------

